# more malawi's!



## onearmedb4ndit (Sep 14, 2019)

well I was going to wait until I got paid again to get more, but I kept reading about adding all your fish asap so they can acclimate together, so I went to Petco assuming theyd be cheaper than the lfs I got the others from (paid $60 for the initial 6). they actually had some good looking fish, I got 2 more yellow labs, 2 more socolofi, and 2 more peacocks. they all seem to be doing well as of now. will update as time progresses!


http://imgur.com/zZXqG0x


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not sure if you saw the earlier replies, but these fish are not likely to be good together in a 36" tank after a month and they will not be compatible together even later on in a 75G.

Mbuna in general can be too aggressive for peacocks in any size tank.

The red and blue zebras are too closely related to be expected to live peacefully together.

Yellow labs and red zebras crossbreed so don't save any fry from this tank.

I am not surprised they are fine together now. I will be surprised if there are no problems in a month or a year or even in the 75G.


----------



## onearmedb4ndit (Sep 14, 2019)

the blues aren't zerbra's theyre actually socolofi, and 75 would be the minimum upgrade, id really like to get a 125-150.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You should get it in the next month or so. Those are some aggressive fish you have in a 36" tank.

1m:4f socolofi
1m:4f yellow lab
1m:4f red zebra
1m:4f OB peacocks

They should be OK in a 75G tank but because of the mix of red zebras and yellow labs, you don't want to plan to save fry from this tank.


----------



## onearmedb4ndit (Sep 14, 2019)

understood. I think id like to just go ahead and get a 125 or a 150, and get more some pretty ob's. I figure peacocks will do better with a 125/150 bc they'll have more swimming space.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not so much since OB peacocks are half mbuna. This is the only reason they MIGHT work with socolofi and red zebras.

Stock by length not gallons. If the 150 and the 125 are the same length then same number/species of fish options.


----------



## onearmedb4ndit (Sep 14, 2019)

awesome. thanks for the info, I'm excited to learn more about these awesome fish!


----------



## onearmedb4ndit (Sep 14, 2019)

I found a 125 with a stand for $150! Gonna get pick it up tomorrow and get it cycled!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 72" tank you can add one more species. Choose a different genus and completely differently looking mbuna.

Maingano? Labeotropheus?


----------



## onearmedb4ndit (Sep 14, 2019)

I'll look into those, same sized as what I have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't care about size as long as you don't buy fry (less than 2").

Just wanted to let you know you already have almost as many fish as you could have in a 72" tank.


----------



## onearmedb4ndit (Sep 14, 2019)

12 mbuna in a 72"? *** seen tons of 48" with more than 12 no problem...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

25 if you do mixed gender with 1m:4f of each. Five species.

Not sure where the 12 came from.

All male think in terms of 18 individuals if they are all <= six inches at maturity.

You see lots of tanks with 30 fish or 60 fish but that does not mean they thrive long term. You don't want the tank to look like a goldfish feeder tank, right?


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

From my experience, OB Peacocks are quite unpredictable in temperament. Some have been very passive towards other fish, while others have been fairly aggressive. To me, they seem to be more aggressive to their own kind, not really interacting with other cichlids.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I've had OB's in my peacocks/haps tanks and the OB males ruled the tank each time and all had to removed one by one due to aggression toward the peacocks/haps, the females were absolutely fine there though. I have OB's in my Trewavasae/Kenyi mbuna tank, and all the OB's are at the bottom of the pecking order there.


----------

